# Mdma whilst on cycle



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

No flaming please i just need an educated answer....asap

I train harder than probably half the guys on here so i dont want an answer like " put body building first" lol

Last week of 4 weeks dbol and 600mg test, im going out 2night although i am not drinking but i am considering a bit of mdma

Is it safe? I am very cautious when it comes to drugs. Any experienced answers welcome please


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

oh and i know the wise choice would be to refrain from taking any drugs full stop!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dont know if it will ruin your cycle but i know youl have a fùcking good time!


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

tomorrows my day off anyway so why not!


----------



## lizardlover (Nov 14, 2009)

i think it depends how much your going to have and what you will be doing , if your going to be doing half a gramme and dancing your **** off all night i dont think its too good an idea . it puts a lot of strain on your body , and dont forget the negative affect of the comedown the next day.


----------



## thehazzle (Jul 1, 2009)

Not gonna hurt mate. Don't over do it n keep hydrated


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Done it myself few times on a test,deca n dbol cycle,was fine just make sure you get extra water in you as you on cycle and on drugs and will be very dehydrated , have fun


----------



## norvo (Mar 30, 2011)

yep loads of water , next day wont be to hot ,but tonight should be fun


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

deep85 said:


> I train harder than probably half the guys on here
> 
> Is it safe?


how do you know?

anyway blood pressure would be an issue. It's dependant on how much you are taking if you have a half g of molly over 12 hours you will probably be alright. if you go taking a **** load with red bull and party like **** you will probs end up feeling abit rough/****

how much water are you carrying? mdma causes changes in the body's antidiuretic hormone...


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> how do you know?
> 
> anyway blood pressure would be an issue. It's dependant on how much you are taking if you have a half g of molly over 12 hours you will probably be alright. if you go taking a **** load with red bull and party like **** you will probs end up feeling abit rough/****
> 
> how much water are you carrying? mdma causes changes in the body's antidiuretic hormone...


i was just saying that i trainhard and making you aware that training is a major part of my life. I know alot of you guys are hard trainers i meant no offence. Il probs take half a g just to keep me buzzing!

I wont be over doing it!

Cheers for all the advice


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

sound mate. Get a few blues for the next day and have a good one.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

who you kidding you will be up to sunday night out of your face................


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> sound mate. Get a few blues for the next day and have a good one.


Haha, where you from mate?

I've a gram rock of md sitting in my drawer for my next wipe out 

Blues come in handy when you've decided 3 days is enough, it's time to sleep :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MDMA is like golddust in belfast ot in my expierence, lucky


----------



## Hicup (Jan 3, 2011)

norvo said:


> yep loads of water , next day wont be to hot ,but tonight should be fun


Drinking to much water can cause problems in itself while on pills/mdma


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Well I done an g and half last week and a Henry of the other and I'm still here. Did miss training Monday though through feeling like sh!t


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sy. said:


> not advocating it and regretting it now but on my first cycle i drank and took drugs every weekend.. mdma, mcat, coke u name it. Still managed to get up and eat next day though and train following. Health wise i was being stupid as fcuk obv


I'm just waiting for my brain to come to a similar conclusion but for some reason it's taking quite a while. Oh well, let's see what this weekend brings, although was out Thursday night so may have a quiet one, emphasis on the "may"


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just to let everyne know.......

Well obviously my one night out on the gear turned into being up 48 hours..... mdma, pills, meow meow u name it  fri-sun one non stop party. slept if off monday with a few helpers and hit the gym hard today and felt fine.

I guessed it was going to be a long session so i had the protein shakes with me, physically forced food down myself when i could i got as much fluid in me as possible.

Wont be doing it again the rest of the cycle...... once in 12 weeks shouldnt be 2 bad.. i hope!


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

haha been there only with a few microdots to boot

i wasn't for drinking the protein tho it was moving all over the place.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

try drinking a protein shake when your on a wipeout...... it takes dedication and about 3 hours!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

its safer and than booze and plenty of people drink while lifting.Also as long as you can eat the next day it shouldn't be a problem.Its not like there is any calories in it


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

I just like the fact 358 people have viewed this thread before i commented......... :whistling:

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

noting like a bit of madman on cycle..,,


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

> are you messing half a gram and he should be allright,yeh I know a few people who have done more but half a gram is a ****load of mdma unless the stuff your getting is cut to ****.
> 
> You only need a thumb print of it and your ****ed
> 
> http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mdma/mdma_dose.shtml


----------



## Gym n juice (Nov 20, 2010)

****ing great preworkout supp!!!! Will have far less negative effects on training and diet than twenty pints an a load of shots and you'll have a better night!


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

scouse2010 said:


> are you messing half a gram and he should be allright,yeh I know a few people who have done more but half a gram is a ****load of mdma unless the stuff your getting is cut to ****.
> 
> You only need a thumb print of it and your ****ed
> 
> http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/mdma/mdma_dose.shtml


we call it dabbing.... lick your wee finger, dab it in and lick it lol. usulally bomb a bit and stick it up my nose too so ud be surprised how quick it goes down.


----------



## deep85 (Aug 11, 2010)

chilisi said:


> You should be ok. You do train harder than half of us anyway.


i didnt mean it like that haha obviously i know we are all hard trainers!!! i was just letting everyone know i take my lifting seriously. and i defs train harder than you judging by your avatar..................

JOKE lol!!!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

deep85 said:


> and stick it up my nose


omg thats the worst pain I have ever felt haha.

and yeh it does go quick I remember we had just under a half oz of crystal clear stuff and it went in 2 days between about 6 of us haha.

still its not safe doing that much,after I had finished doing that much (I had been drinking as well) I started tripping in my bedroom (stim psycosis I think) started thinking people where dancing around me and could hear the music what was geting played in the house full blast even though there wasnt any music on haha


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol I've had that happen before on a good bender 10+ pills and a few joints , good times to an extent, madness really


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

deep85 said:


> try drinking a protein shake when your on a wipeout...... it takes dedication and about 3 hours!


I get taxis home and back to grab a load of protein when I know it's gonna be a long wipe out.

It's not easy AT ALL to drink it


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Put alittle MDMA in your protein and snort the motherfvcker, i bet you'll hit PB's every training session


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Mate you'll be fine, get aunt amanda out and have a good time


----------

